# Monitor flimmert bei 1920x1080



## Lykas523 (29. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe vor einer Woche einen Monitor zum Geburtstag bekommen den ich jetzt als erweiterten Bildschirm für meinen Laptop benutze.
Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit nur ich kann den Bildschirm leider nicht mit der Auflösung 1920x1080 nutzen weil das Bild dann anfängt zu flimmern.
Da ich natürlich wissen wollte was es sein könnte hab ich schon mal ein bisschen im Internet nachgeschaut und herausgefunden, dass wenn man den 
Monitor (wie ich es mache) mit einem VGA Kabel nutzt es eine Maximale Auflösung gibt also: Nix Full HD
Bei 1600x900 funktioniert ja auch noch alles allerdings habe ich gemerkt dass dieses flimmern bei Crysis 2 schon bei 1280x720 auftritt.

Also ich wollte jetzt eigentlich nur wissen ob es wirklich daran liegt und was für ein Kabel ich mit kaufen müsste um den Monitor dann in
Full HD zu benutzen.

Es ist übrigens der LG E2240 und er hat einen VGA und einen DVI Anschluss.
Mein Laptop hat einen VGA und einen HDMI Anschluss.
Heißt ich brauche ja ein HDMI zu DVI Kabel oder andersrum?

MfG,
Lykas


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2011)

Genau, ohne DVI oder HDMI wird da kein Full HD zustande kommen.
Weiß allerdings nicht, ob es einen Adapter von HDMI zu DVI gibt oder so. Aber könnte ich mir vorstellen, musste mal im Fachgeschäft nachfragen oder bei Google schauen


----------



## yves1993 (29. Mai 2011)

Klar solche Adapter gibt es, hab selber einen rumliegen 

Kuck mal bei Amazon da gibts die ab 7 Euro... http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=hdmi+to+dvi+adapter&x=0&y=0


----------



## Lykas523 (29. Mai 2011)

Also würde es auch mit dem funktionieren: http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-HDMI-Adapter-Cable-Meters/dp/B001TH7T2U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1306677356&sr=8-2
Ich befürchte immer dass es genau in die andere Richtung funktioniert als es sollte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2011)

Also der Adapter (http://www.amazon.de/PureLink-Adapt...LLOE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1306678135&sr=8-4) + HDMI-Kabel (http://www.amazon.de/HDMI-Kabel-1-3b-FULL-1080p/dp/B001GDB70M/ref=pd_bxgy_ce_text_b) funktioniert.


----------



## Lykas523 (29. Mai 2011)

Ah Okay dann mache ich das so danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Varitu (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

btw, es geht auch VGA auf FullHD Auflösung. Liegt dann aber wohl sehr an Kabel/karte und Montior wie das Bild wird. Bei der Arbeit hatten Kollegen lange ein DELL System mit 24?Zoll FullHD mit VGA Kabel. Mit DVi Kabel wurde das Bild aber dennoch besser(schärfer). Bei einem TFT sollte man immer eine Digitale verbindung(und native Auflösung) nehmen

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> btw, es geht auch VGA auf FullHD Auflösung.



Unterschied ist nur das VGA Analog und Rest Digital ist. Trotz allem sollte man DVI benutzen... ist einfach besser.


----------



## Varitu (30. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Unterschied ist nur das VGA Analog und Rest Digital ist. Trotz allem sollte man DVI benutzen... ist einfach besser.



Ja, natürlich. Wie ich im letzten Satz schrieb. 
Wer heutzutage noch Analog nutzt obwohl er im besitz von Digitalen geräten ist, tut seinen Augen nix gutes.


----------



## eMJay (31. Mai 2011)

Kabel evtl. etwas anders legen. 
Ferrit ringe am anfang und ende anbringen. Das Hilft aber nicht 100% 
Kabel mit super abschirmung kaufen.
Oder einfach HDMI bzw. DVI nutzen.


----------

